# Imprimante brother reconnue comme un scanner



## croqueth (20 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour
alors petit souci j'ai acheté une imprimante-scanner Brother DCP 1512, j'ai téléchargé les drivers sur leur site pour OS 10.6 (je suis sous 10.6.8 snow leopard) installé le driver, au moment de la connexion en usb j'ai un problème, l'imprimante est reconnue comme un scanner (DCP 1510 du cop j'ai chargé les drivers aussi de cette imprimante) seulement dans les préférences système, avec l'icône du scanner et non de l'imprimante. 
J'ai eu le même problème avec la samsung M2070 et sur les conseils du sav de Darty j'ai échangé mon imprimante et c'est pareil. Je précise que j'ai refait plusieurs fois l'installation, changé de port usb et changé de câble usb mais rien n'y fait. 
Mon ancienne brother HL fonctionnait parfaitement avant son décès mais avant la mise à jour à snow leopard... 

 Je ne sais pas ce qui cloche, si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider? Dans le "mac hd bibliothèque printer" apparait le scanner mais toujours pas l'imprimante. 
Pour info dans les préférences système j'ai une imprimante adobe pdf 8 qui apparait alors que je l'ai enlevé plusieurs fois. 
Merci d'avance


----------



## Berthold (21 Septembre 2014)

Dans Préférences système/Imprimantes et scanners, clique droit sur la liste des périphériques (à gauche) et demande la réinitialisation du système d'impression avant d'essayer de réinstaller.

Attention, cette manip supprime *toutes* les imprimantes installées, à toi de voir selon ce que tu utilises&#8230;

Ça donne quoi ?


----------



## croqueth (21 Septembre 2014)

merci mais cela n'a rien changé au problème, à la réinstallation (j'ai même viré les drivers et retéléchargé ceux du site) l'imprimante lors d'ajout d'imprimante est reconnue comme un scanner et affiche la même icône scanner donc impossibilité d'imprimer...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h54 ----------

j'ai viré toutes les anciennes imprimantes déjà avant de l'installer et il n'y a que cela là que j'aimerai utiliser


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Septembre 2014)

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3669#brother

Ton imprimante n'est pas dans la liste des matériels supportés.

Les derniers pilotes Brother pour OS X : http://support.apple.com/kb/DL894

Tu peux aussi tenter Gutenpint : http://gimp-print.sourceforge.net/MacOSX.php

Sinon, il semble y avoir tout ce qu'il faut chez Brother :
http://support.brother.com/g/b/downloadlist.aspx?c=fr&lang=fr&prod=dcp1512_us_eu&os=94


----------

